# Generator Survery Opportunity with Honda



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Honda Generator's Research & Development team is looking to interview and survey home stand-by generator customers. This is a paid opportunity for you to share your opinions and experience, and help Honda with future generator planning. To qualify, you should:

• Own a non-Honda generator of at least 3,000 watts in size.
• Use the generator for home stand-by during a power outage
• Be available for a face-to-face meeting with Honda staff in one of the selected locations and dates listed below:

January 27 - February 5

--New York City / Long Island
--New Jersey–Statewide
--Ohio–Statewide
--Chicago Area
--Hartford, Connecticut
--*Boston Area* (added 1/14)

Interested? Please email the Survey Coordinator for specifics: [email protected] 
HondaPESurvey at ahm dot honda dot com 
__________________
[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Another generator survey city, *Boston*, now on the list.

If you are in the Boston area, you may qualify. See previous message for details.


----------

